# Why did my beeswax mold?



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Terri, 
That's not mold you're seeing - it's called "wax bloom"...it happens with pure beeswax. It's an oxidization thing that happens on the surface of beeswax. Just take an old nylon and buff the surface a time or two and your candle will be as good new!
Guess I'm not surprised that using crayons (paraffin) doesn't mix well with beeswax. If you look at the chemical makeup of the two you'd see they're entirely different. If you want to colour your beeswax (which, I, personally can't relate to - I think the natural colour and smell of pure beeswax candles is one of the most rewarding things in life), BUT if you do, I'd say you're going to have to use some commercial colouring additives (that don't contain paraffin).
[Probably shouldn't have been so strong about the colouring thing; do as your heart dictates - it was just my Russian Orthodox faith coming out; only pure beeswax candles are used to send up our prayers]


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I agree about not adding anything to bees wax candles.My wife always wanted to add coloring and scent and we argued over it.For some reason,I am just dead set against it.Like it cheapens something pure and natural.


----------



## NewBee (Feb 12, 2000)

If it truly was mold...whiskers...maybe too much honey over the 15% level is still in the wax. Try heating the wax....be very careful....to between 180 degrees and 200 degrees for awhile. No, crayons are not a good source for color, they use parafin and your beeswax should be 100% beeswax..... Natural wax is the best color....but you may have to buy Wax Coloring Blocks from Betterbee or Glory Bee or Dadant. Yellow wax can give you different colors than you are looking for so some experimenting is necessary.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

*Bloom on Beeswax*

On standing for a period of time, particularly in cold weather, a powdery substance forms on the surface of beeswax. Its sometimes referred to as mildew or mould, although it resembles neither one. Little is understood concerning the cause of bloom or its composition. If rubbed off, it may appear again. This phenomenon can be considered a characteristic of pure beeswax.

Source: HIVE & HONEY BEE, 1963, p434

------------------
Dave W . . .

A NewBEE with 1 hive.
First package installed
April, 2003.


----------



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks! I melted it over water to be sure, and refiltered it. Mold or bloom, it is gone now! If the candles show anything I will just rub them.


----------

